# Help again Please



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well it happened when I was away at the cottage my 30 gal sprang a leak, came home to water all over my new bedroom floor. I will never buy used tanks again lol. Anyway hubby being the nice guy he is went to Big Als and bought me a tank and stand the stand was ruined to. Well he gos and buys a whole package deal, the question is it came with a marineland pro 280 filter, the filter is working fine but it makes a terrible loud noise almost like a grinding noise its really irritating . Is this normal does anyone know . Thanks Pat.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

is the filter primed?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If the old filter is still working, maybe you can switch back. 
A brand new filter shouldn't make any grinding noise unless the manufactuer forgot to grease the motor in the first place.
But honest to god, I can never sleep with a motor running in my bedroom. I have absolutely not problem coughing up $300 for an ehiem canister filter in this case.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

planter said:


> is the filter primed?


Yep it ran all night.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys I took it back and had it replaced the new one is running good and no more noise Thanks Pat


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

technicially an aquarium should last allmost forever. although i hear it should be resealed every 10 years or so . a $5 tube of aquarium silicone to reseal it should work. i allways test my used tanks outside for a week or so before putting them inside... but resealing a tank is kind of a hastle . i simply can not justify paying $50 for a tank i can get for $10 tat will do the same thing.. sorry about yoru floor that allways sucks bad. i hope your fish were allright .


----------

